# new zombie films out over the next few years.................



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 9, 2012)

Is there anyone who knows about anygood zombie films arriveing soon? The only one i have noticed they are makeing is world war z http://movies.uk.msn.com/trailers-and-clips/?VideoID=2tv9eq7n trailer


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2012)

I watched Cockneys vs zombies. That shit is hilarious


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 9, 2012)

i dont think i have heard of that one XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;eH3p-giK1MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH3p-giK1MU[/video]


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 9, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> [video=youtube;eH3p-giK1MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH3p-giK1MU[/video]


 that is bloody brilliant


----------



## Demensa (Nov 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> [video=youtube;eH3p-giK1MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH3p-giK1MU[/video]



Holy crap, that looks like a good watch!

On the topic of World War Z though... I'm not sure if it will be good or bad judging by the trailer.
It's definitely not going straight by the book, but I'll have to wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 10, 2012)

They actually filmed some of the scenes in World War Z in my home town, Glasgow. They had to do up a couple of streets up to look like America. Unfortunately I couldn't go to watch them shooting, as I was at school at the time.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x3ErWNBX9Rc

This looks interesting...


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 11, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> They actually filmed some of the scenes in World War Z in my home town, Glasgow. They had to do up a couple of streets up to look like America. Unfortunately I couldn't go to watch them shooting, as I was at school at the time.


 sucks dude :L



Demensa said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x3ErWNBX9Rc
> 
> This looks interesting...


 that was a funny trailer i might see that XD


----------



## Aldino (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, other than world war z I can't say I've heard of any. However, there were rumors a while back on reddit I believe of a possible sequel to 28 weeks later, but I haven't heard of anything since so I don't know if thats going to happen.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 11, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Yeah, other than world war z I can't say I've heard of any. However, there were rumors a while back on reddit I believe of a possible sequel to 28 weeks later, but I haven't heard of anything since so I don't know if thats going to happen.


 rumor is that its based in russia :L well britains left out of the picture.....


----------

